# Another Americus, Ga. whiskey



## sandchip (Apr 18, 2011)

After months of secondhand stories and emails, I finally got to take pictures of this baby.  I'd never heard of one in all my years.  It belongs to an elderly couple, really fine folks.  They found it in the wall of an outbuilding that they were tearing down years ago.  They don't want to sell it, but who knows, maybe one day...


----------



## sandchip (Apr 18, 2011)

It's a quart sized oval, post bottom mold, applied top.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 18, 2011)

One more.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 18, 2011)

THAT is one bad to the bone flask. Total killer. If it was from out this way it would demand at least 8Gs.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 18, 2011)

That flask has it all going for it! Love it sandchip...Thanks for getting some pics and posting it.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Apr 22, 2011)

Awesome flask! That really is nice. I hope you can get it one day. That's what keeps us going!

 ~Tim


----------



## stephengray (May 18, 2011)

THAT is an AWESOME bottle; I like the older style embossed flasks.  Hope you have some luck getting it some day.  Now that you know for sure they out there you can go and dig one real quick!


----------



## glass man (May 18, 2011)

WOW !! Will ask around to see what I can find out about it!! Is that "FELDER & SON"???JAMIE


----------



## sandchip (May 19, 2011)

Yessir, it says Felder.  This makes two streets in this little town named after liquor dealers.  Here's the other one.


----------



## glass man (May 19, 2011)

MAN THAT IS COOL!!Love the way Georgia was once GEO..instead of GA.Lot of the blobs from savannah have this abbreviation.Not sure at what point it went from GEO. to GA>I have a cobalt blob mineral water from Savannah that has the GEO.  and the date of 1884...of course this may not be the real age of the bottle,but shows that at least up to  1884 it was GEO.JAMIE


----------



## glass man (May 19, 2011)

I googled the name felder and son and came up with a Samuuel Felder that had a son named Calvin that was a captain in the civil war and settled in Americus and has a street there named after him...I  guess this could be the "FELDER"  on the bottle??JAMIE


----------



## sandchip (May 22, 2011)

That sure sounds reasonable to me, Jamie.


----------



## sandchip (May 22, 2011)

Not a bottle but a stable tag that I found in a creek in Americus a couple hundred yards downhill from Prince St.  Might be a connection here, too.


----------



## glass man (May 23, 2011)

Dang!I lost my email addresses to all mt GA. collectors!Oh well...will find a way to find out bout it some how!JAMIE


----------

